# best aftermarket exhausts



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

anyone try any of the magnaflow/borla/flowmaster etc. systems yet? can't find anything about them, wondering how difficult it would be to install and if they sound good enough for the price


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Last time I talked to magnaflow, the non-Rs exhaust is not available until April.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have a magnaflow on my 14 and it is pretty close to stock as far as sound. The biggest difference I noticed on mine sound wise was at idle but again it’s nothing crazy just enough to notice it.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

**** thats the only one I've seen to fit mine so far, guess I play the waiting game


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Why? Roll your own....


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

17Cruzer said:


> Why? Roll your own....


I'm in favor of the catback straight pipe, custom bent, for turbo cars. 
Even if it doesn't make more power, it's guaranteed to weigh less.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Taxman said:


> I'm in favor of the catback straight pipe, custom bent, for turbo cars.
> Even if it doesn't make more power, it's guaranteed to weigh less.


I would normally agree, but if it doesn't have the V8 exhaust sound, I'll leave it stock. I hate the fartcan sound of an in-line 4.


----------



## cruzedrivermike (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a gen 1 and use a ZZP exhaust system. works well and sounds nice


----------

